# Stream to PS3



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Hi, I want to stream from the TiVo to my PS3 which is running Yellow Dog Linux. Without mentioning the 'e' word, please can someone explain to me in simple terms how you get it to work on linux? 

I have used the Tyshow filters on windows from vserver, but I don't know anything about the Linux solutions?

Ta v much

A


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

mplayer

You need to go to deal databse if you want to know more.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

There in lies the problem, DD is unfriendly and very hard to find info IME. 

I did a fair amount of research on there and other places and I have VLC and mplayer installed (they play ordinary videos), the mplayer documentation seems to imply I can just go

mplayer tivo://ipaddress/fsid but it doesn't work :-(

I don't know what to do ?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

As long as you have the server (tserver, vserver - I forget) running on the TiVo end, it does indeed work like that.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

hmm, I have the server process running. It works to any of my PCs fine, but 

mplayer tivo://ipaddress/fsid doesn't work on YDL


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

You're definitely running vserver (not tserver) and can connect to it with telnet?


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Yup,

If I do a ps ax | grep server then both vserver and tserver appear.

I am typing mplayer tivo://ipaddress/fsid into a console and it comes back with :


```
[[email protected] ~]$ mplayer tivo://192.168.1.105/1105721
MPlayer SVN-r22817 rpm.livna.org (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
AltiVec found
CPU: PowerPC
mplayer: could not connect to socket
mplayer: No such file or directory
Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.

Playing tivo://192.168.1.105/1105721.
No stream found to handle url tivo://192.168.1.105/1105721
```
I'm stumped. Any advice gratefully received


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Are you sure that version on mplayer is TiVo compatible? many variants knocking around have been compiled without TiVo support.

what do you get from:

mplayer tivo://192.168.1.105/list


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I notice from your post in the other place that you have VLC installed as well - does that not work either?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hmm, just tried to do it myself with the latest version of VLC and mplayer with no joy.

I think something's got broken with them down the line.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

FWIW, I booted up an old PC which I'd streamed to previously and it was working fine using the TY enabled mplyer v0.90


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Hmm, ok, I will install v0.9 on the PS3 and see what happens then..

Thanks for the info.


----------



## playerx (Jul 13, 2005)

I get basically the same error using Gentoo Linux on a PC.

Playing tivo://tivo1.xxx/plist.
No stream found to handle url tivo://​


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

I gave up on this as I can't find 0.9 anywhere now.

Since the latest PS3 firmware updates where the PS3 streams direct from an MCE using DLNA I've abandoned linux on the PS3.

It's still limited to a couple of video formats, but I have and excellent free video convertor. I now batch convert anything downloaded to PS3 format and stream directly to the PS3 - works great.

Alex


----------



## ibx100 (Oct 29, 2002)

playerx said:


> I get basically the same error using Gentoo Linux on a PC.
> 
> Playing tivo://tivo1.xxx/plist.
> No stream found to handle url tivo://​


Your mplayer binary is no good since it has not been compiled with vstream support.

You need to download the mplayer source tarball from mplayer.hu [1] and compile it yourself, including support for tivo vstream.

But before you do that, first ensure that you have both the vstream-client [2] package installed, and also (at least on fedora), the vstream-client-devel [3] package.

The latter package, which might be called something else in your distro, provides the required C header file */usr/include/vstream-client.h* without which you will encounter a fatal compiler error.

When running ./configure, you need to manually issue the command line option to include vstream support, since support is disabled by default.


```
./configure --enable-vstream
```
When configure has successfully executed, you can check that vstream support is indeed going to be compiled into the mplayer binary:


```
Config files successfully generated by ./configure !
....
  Enabled optional drivers:
    Input: [b]vstream[/b] ftp network tv-v4l2 tv-v4l tv mpdvdkit2 vcd dvb smb
.....
```
Fingers crossed, and *make* should start the successful compilation of mplayer!

Zzzzzzzz!

Nine minutes later on this AthlonXP 2000+, and mplayer has finally compiled. 

Now you must ensure that vserver is actually running on your tivo..


```
tivo bash-202# vserver-ppc-s1-exec
waiting for connections on port 8074
```
It is, and so we can use our vstream-enabled version of mplayer to get a list of the available streams on the tivo..


```
[[email protected] MPlayer-1.0rc1]$ ./mplayer tivo://tivo/list

MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

Playing tivo://tivo/list.
Connecting to server tivo[123.123.123.123]: 8074...
546770 -- 07/07/07 18:40 -- 03 -- ITV1BS
546488 -- 07/06/07 18:40 -- 03 -- ITV1BS
546206 -- 07/05/07 18:40 -- 03 -- ITV1BS
545924 -- 07/04/07 18:40 -- 03 -- ITV1BS
545577 -- 07/03/07 18:40 -- 03 -- ITV1BS
......
```
Success!

Best of Luck!
ibx100 

[1][2][3] - All URLs ripped out by forum s/w


----------



## iNOSEeverything (Jul 28, 2007)

OKAY for anyone (especially Alextegg) wanting to stream an avi, xvid, wmv, whatever to the PS3 there's a fairly simple way to do so...  

You use Nero Mediahome which acts as a media server, talks to the PS3 to determine what format the PS3 would like the movie to be in and then it transcodes the avi or whatever on the fly which is sent to the PS3 which sends it off to your TV.... 

Boo :down: I can't post a regular URL till I make 5 posts.... you'll have to google the following topic and it should come up as the first hit....

"PC to PS3 Media Streaming (DLNA) Thread"

or google "For v1.80 users: PS3 AVI Transcoding On-The-Fly" it too should come up as the first hit....


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Sadly if you see some of the posts I've made on the ps3 forums it is still a bit dodgy. If you have a small library of files in the default locations it works, but throw large volumes or network drives into the equation and it all goes a bit pear shaped. 

I can only stream video from a directory with a few files in it, I drop them in there as I want to watch them, and I can't browse my music areas at all (I have 20000 mp3 files) I can only select playlists and play those. The music is less of an issue as I have a squeezebox.

This behaviour is common for me whether using MCE, Nero Media Home, TVersity and Orb (tried them all) so it must be the PS3 messing things up. I am hoping it will work better in a future firmware version as I've just re-tested it in 1.90 and it's still broke


----------

